# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از دارو به دندان

## Amir_800

دوستان ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنین
امکانش هست کسی که سهمیه ایثارگران داره(فرزند ازاده) از دارو به دندان تغییررشته بده 
چون رتبش به دندان هم میخورد 
البته الان ۳ترم هم خونده
فقط خواهشا به حاشیه نکشین ممنون

----------


## ayubgoli

بله شما حداقل یک ششم و حداکثر یک سوم واحد ها رو بگذرونید با موافقت دانشگاه مبدا و مقصد می توانید تغییر رشته دهید من خودم از پزشکی به دندانپزشکی تغییر رشته دادم تو ترم دوم شما هم تا اخر سال دوم وقت دارین تغییر رشته بدین

----------


## katy perry

کاری نشد نداره. یکی رو میشناختم پزشکی میخوند بعد چند سال تغییر رشته داد به دندون. البته توی سالی که امتحان داده بود دندون زده بود انتخابای بعدش و قبول شده بود.. خیلی پیگیری کرد و خیلی کمیسیونها واسش تشکیل شد خیلی دوندگی کرد ولی نهایتا موافقت کردن...یعنی حرفم اینه ربطی به سهمیه اینا هم نداره اون کلا سهمیه منطقه بود. منطقه یکم بود..

----------


## Sahar_45

فک کنم نشه!

----------


## Sahar_45

> بله شما حداقل یک ششم و حداکثر یک سوم واحد ها رو بگذرونید با موافقت دانشگاه مبدا و مقصد می توانید تغییر رشته دهید من خودم از پزشکی به دندانپزشکی تغییر رشته دادم تو ترم دوم شما هم تا اخر سال دوم وقت دارین تغییر رشته بدین


حتما دانشگاه ع پ تیپ ۲ بودین اره؟

----------


## Amir_800

Up

----------


## ayubgoli

هیج ربطی به تیپ دانشگاه نداره چیزی که گفتم آیین نامه  وزارت بهداشته

----------

